# Removing the front emblem?



## ever12 (Sep 13, 2005)

So I've been looking at buying a beetle turbo and one of the things I'd really like to do when I get one is remove the humongous front VW emblem. I'm surprised that I haven't seen any debadged beetles or any threads on debadging after searching. I know the rear emblem is part of the latch assembly but is there something that prevents the front emblem from coming off? Is it possible to remove with the traditional floss method? Even if there are two holes I could use bumper plugs or something. Thanks!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

there is a recess on the hood once the emblem is off.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

I have been tempted to remove that emblem , have it filled , painted and in it's place a new PORSCHE crest emblem


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I've been tempted to remove it and replace with a transformers logo, in honour of the old-school Bumblebee. If my bug were yellow, it'd be even more tempting... 

GTarr

BTW, I do seem to remember reading around here that it was removable with the old floss method, ie it's just taped on. Not 100% sure on that, but I think that's what I'd read.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Personally I think the beetle front end looks too plain without the emblem


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

GTarr said:


> I've been tempted to remove it and replace with a transformers logo, in honour of the old-school Bumblebee. If my bug were yellow, it'd be even more tempting...
> 
> GTarr
> 
> BTW, I do seem to remember reading around here that it was removable with the old floss method, ie it's just taped on. Not 100% sure on that, but I think that's what I'd read.


^^^^ can any here confirm if the removal will have no holes


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

you CAN remove it with dental floss however like i said you will neeed to fill the hood and repaint it.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^ are there any holes after removal


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I took mine off to paint the emblem over a year ago and had no holes that I could remember. Really strong double sided tape though!


----------



## ever12 (Sep 13, 2005)

sp33dy said:


> there is a recess on the hood once the emblem is off.


Thanks for the responses everyone. The recess is similar to what the mk4 GTI has when removing the rear emblem. Some people use a donor trunk for it but it's a really involved process. Does anyone know if carbon fiber hoods are sold for the new Beetle without the recess?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

not sure on the cf hoods info but more than likely since they are molded off a oem hood.


----------

